# RS6 replica grill from Ebay....anyone?



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Has anyone bough or has experience with the replica RS6 front grill from ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-2010-S...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e73da7482&vxp=mtr



I have a 2005 A6 (C6) 3L FWD.


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Anybody..????


----------

